# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > سوال: اسكريپت اماده براي نمايش  خبرها به صورت تايپ

## dav_mszd

دوستان كسي هست كه كد آماده  براي نمايش خبرها  مثل اين سايت داشته باشه 
بالاي صفحه اين سايت خبرها به صورت تايپي نمايش داده ميشن 
http://bedigest.com

----------


## dav_mszd

> دوستان كسي هست كه كد آماده  براي نمايش خبرها  مثل اين سايت داشته باشه 
> بالاي صفحه اين سايت خبرها به صورت تايپي نمايش داده ميشن 
> http://bedigest.com


 دوستان اگه كسي چيزي ميدونه لطفا بگه 
چون تا شنبه بيشتر مهلت ندارم 
Pleeeeeeeeease Help

----------


## Mr FTHEL

سایت باز نشد

----------


## mohsen6500

سلام 
این یه نمونه کده که از توی یه سایتی گرفتم 
اما اسم و آدرسش یادم رفته
شایدم از تاپیکها ی همین سایت گرفته باشم
اما من نتونستم با PHP به صورت خودکار ازش استفاده کنم
که مثلا سرتیتر خبرهارو به صورت خودکار بنویسه


```
 <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html  xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8" />
<head>

<script   language="Javascript"> 
     var psub = 'Testing' ;
     var  max=0;
function textlist()
{
max=textlist.arguments.length;
for (i=0; i<max; i++)
this[i]=textlist.arguments[i];
}

tl=new textlist
(
"سلام........................!!!!!","تســـــــــــــــــــــــت","خوش آمدیــــــــــــــد","چه خبــــــــــرا؟","خوش میــــــــــــگذره؟"
);
var x=0; pos=0;
var l=tl[0].length;
function textticker()
{
document.myform.tickfield.value=tl[x].substring(0,pos)+"_";
if(pos++==l) { pos=0; setTimeout("textticker()",2000); x++;
if(x==max) x=0; l=tl[x].length; } else
setTimeout("textticker()",100);
}
 
</script>

    
</head>

<body  onload="textticker()" dir="rtl">
   <form name="myform">
     <p>
       <input type=text name="tickfield" size=40  style="border:0;" readonly="readonly"/>
     </p>
</form>
 
</body>
</html>
```

فعلا 
یا علی

----------


## hossin.esm

```
<div>
  <a id="ticker" href="#" >سلام دوست عزیز</a>
     
</div>
<SCRIPT type="text/javascript" >
var current=0;
var tit=document.getElementById('ticker');
var str=tit.innerHTML;
runTheTicker();
function runTheTicker()
{
 if(current==str.length)
 {
  current=0;
 }
 current++;
 tit.innerHTML = str.substring(0,current);
 setTimeout("runTheTicker()",200); 
}
</SCRIPT>
[LEFT][/LEFT]
```

----------


## mohsen6500

سلام
بابا ایولـــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــا
خیلی عالیـــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــه

فقط یه چیزی من میخوام بصورت خودکار عوض بشه
ولی این فقط واسه یه لینک کاربرد داره
 :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:

----------


## hossin.esm

```
<div>
  <a id='ticker' href="#" >&nbsp;</a>
     
</div>
<SCRIPT type="text/javascript" >
var arr=["be name khoda","salam dost aziz"," example"];
var current=0;
var tit=document.getElementById('ticker');
var count=0;
var str=arr[count];
runTheTicker();
function runTheTicker()
{
 current++;
 if(current==str.length)
 {
   count++;
   if(count==arr.length)
   {
     count=0;
   }
   str=arr[count];
   current=0;
 }
 
 tit.innerHTML = str.substring(0,current);
 setTimeout("runTheTicker()",200); 
}
</SCRIPT>
```

----------


## mohsen6500

آقا شرمنده که هی مزاحم میشم
نگاهی به سر تیتر خبرهای سایت ها بندازید 
یه همچین چیزی میخوام
یعنی هر متنی مربوط به لینک مخصوص به خودش باشه
ممنون

----------


## hossin.esm

هر جا لینک با  id='ticker'  استفاده کنید به صورت تایپی در می اید


```
<div>
  <a  id='ticker' href="#" >news 1 test </a>
   <br />
  <a  id='ticker' href="#" >news 2 example</a>
   <br />
    <a  id='ticker' href="#" >news 3 </a>
   <br />
</div>
<SCRIPT type="text/javascript" >
 var el=new Array();
 var current=new Array();
 var str=new Array();
 
if(typeof(document.all("ticker").length)=="undefined"?false:true )
{
  el=document.all("ticker");
  var i=0;
  for(i=0;i<=el.length;i++)
   {
 
    str[i]=el[i].innerHTML;
    current[i]=0;
    runTheTicker(i);
   }
}
else
{
 el[0]=document.getElementById('ticker');
 str[0]=document.getElementById('ticker').innerHTML;
 current[0]=0;
 runTheTicker(0);
 
}
 
function runTheTicker(count)
{  
 
    if(current[count]==str[count].length)
       {
         current[count]=0;
       }
       current[count]++;
       el[count].innerHTML = str[count].substring(0,current[count]);
       setTimeout("runTheTicker("+count+")",500); 
 
}
</SCRIPT>
```

----------


## mohsen6500

بازم سلام
آقا من منظورتون رو تو همون اسکریپت اول دونستم و اتفاقا همون موقع مثل این تاپیک شما عمل کردم .
واسه همین گفتم فقط واسه یکی کاربرد داره 
چون اگر دقت کنید سایت هایی که از این جور کدها استفاده می کنند به این شکله که
یه خبر میاد نوشته میشه.........
بعدش پاک میشه و خبر دوم نمایش داده میشه!
و به همین شکل به تعداد خبرهای دلخواه پشت سر هم نمایش داده میشوند.
یعنی درکل اینحوری باید باشه:
خبر اول نمایش داده بشه
یک ثانیه تاخیر
خبر اول پاک بشه
چند میلی ثانیه تاخیر
خبر دوم نمایش داده بشه
و الی آخر
وهمه در یک خط نمایش داده میشوند نه اینکه در چند سطر به صورت همزمان نمایش داده شوند.

----------


## hossin.esm

```
<div>
  <a id='ticker' target="_blank" href="#" >&nbsp;</a>
     
</div>
<SCRIPT type="text/javascript" >
var arr=["be name khoda","salam dost aziz"," example"];
var url=["https://barnamenevis.org/","http://google.com/","http://yahoo.com/"];
var current=0;
var tit=document.getElementById('ticker');
var count=0;
var str=arr[count];
var sleep=200;
runTheTicker();
function runTheTicker()
{
 sleep=200;
 current++;
 if(current==str.length+1)
 {
   count++;
   current=0;
   if(count==arr.length)
   { 
     count=0; 
   }
    
   sleep=500;
   str=arr[count];
   tit.setAttribute("href",url[count]);
 }
 else if(current==str.length)
 {
 sleep=2000; 
 }
 tit.innerHTML = str.substring(0,current);
 setTimeout("runTheTicker()",sleep);
 
  
}
</SCRIPT>
```

----------


## mohsen6500

سلام
آقا یک دنیا ممنون
خیلی دمت جیلیز و ولیــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــز
انشا ءالله که درتمامی مراحل زندگیت موفق و موید و سربلند باشید
یا علی
 :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:

----------


## vahdani_d

سلام فکر میکنم اگه شما بجای تایپ سلام و .....
اگه از دیتا بیستون کمک بگیرید و تیتر خبر ها رو از دیتا بیس بخونه مشکل حل بشه و چیزی بشه که شما میخواید

----------


## mohsen6500

سلام
اتفاقا از همین روش استفاده کردم و جواب داد

----------


## idocsidocs

> ```
> <div>
>   <a id='ticker' target="_blank" href="#" >&nbsp;</a>
>      
> </div>
> <SCRIPT type="text/javascript" >
> var arr=["be name khoda","salam dost aziz"," example"];
> var url=["https://barnamenevis.org/","http://google.com/","http://yahoo.com/"];
> var current=0;
> ...


من بحث شما رو پیگیری کردم و به جواب رسیدم ولی فقط یه اصلاح کوچیک احتیاج دارم.

من می خوام اسکریپت بالا طوری تغییر کنه که بعد از هر حرف که توی صفحه نمایش داده می شه علامت _ قرار بگیره تا عنوان خبر دقیقا به شکلی نمایش داده بشه که حالت تایپ کردن شبیه سازی بشه.

----------


## hossin.esm

```
<div>
  <a id='ticker' target="_blank" href="#" style="text-decoration:none;">&nbsp;</a>
     
</div>
<SCRIPT type="text/javascript" >
var arr=["be name khoda","salam dost aziz"," example"];
var url=["https://barnamenevis.org/","http://google.com/","http://yahoo.com/"];
var current=0;
var tit=document.getElementById('ticker');
var count=0;
var str=arr[count];
var sleep=200;
runTheTicker();
function runTheTicker()
{
 sleep=200;
 current++;
 if(current==str.length+1)
 {
   count++;
   current=0;
   if(count==arr.length)
   { 
     count=0; 
   }
    
   sleep=500;
   str=arr[count];
   tit.setAttribute("href",url[count]);
 }
 else if(current==str.length)
 {
 sleep=2000; 
 }
 tit.innerHTML = str.substring(0,current)+'_';
 setTimeout("runTheTicker()",sleep);
 
  
}
</SCRIPT>
```

----------


## idocsidocs

> ```
> <div>
>   <a id='ticker' target="_blank" href="#" style="text-decoration:none;">&nbsp;</a>
>      
> </div>
> <SCRIPT type="text/javascript" >
> var arr=["be name khoda","salam dost aziz"," example"];
> var url=["https://barnamenevis.org/","http://google.com/","http://yahoo.com/"];
> var current=0;
> ...


عالی بود. مرسی


می شه به این پست من هم پاسخ بدید؟
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?265953

----------


## idocsidocs

> ```
> <div>
>   <a id='ticker' target="_blank" href="#" style="text-decoration:none;">&nbsp;</a>
>      
> </div>
> <SCRIPT type="text/javascript" >
> var arr=["be name khoda","salam dost aziz"," example"];
> var url=["https://barnamenevis.org/","http://google.com/","http://yahoo.com/"];
> var current=0;
> ...


امکانش هست که اسکریپت رو طوری تغییر بدید که کاراکتر _ در حالت چشمک زن توی صفحه ظاهر بشه؟

----------


## hossin.esm

```
<div>
  <a id='ticker' target="_blank" href="#" style="text-decoration:none;">&nbsp;</a>
     
</div>
<SCRIPT type="text/javascript" >
function cheshmak()
 {
  if(document.getElementById('b').innerHTML=="_")
  {
        document.getElementById('b').innerHTML=" "; 
  }
  else
  {
  document.getElementById('b').innerHTML="_"; 
  }
 }
setInterval("cheshmak()",300);

var arr=["be name khoda","salam dost aziz"," example"];
var url=["https://barnamenevis.org/","http://google.com/","http://yahoo.com/"];
var current=0;
var tit=document.getElementById('ticker');
var count=0;
var str=arr[count];
var sleep=200;
runTheTicker();
function runTheTicker()
{
 sleep=200;
 current++;
 if(current==str.length+1)
 {
   count++;
   current=0;
   if(count==arr.length)
   { 
     count=0; 
   }
    
   sleep=500;
   str=arr[count];
   tit.setAttribute("href",url[count]);
 }
 else if(current==str.length)
 {
 sleep=2000; 
 }
 tit.innerHTML = str.substring(0,current)+'<span id="b">_</span> ';
 setTimeout("runTheTicker()",sleep);
 
  
}
</SCRIPT>
```

----------


## idocsidocs

> ```
> <div>
>   <a id='ticker' target="_blank" href="#" style="text-decoration:none;">&nbsp;</a>
>      
> </div>
> <SCRIPT type="text/javascript" >
> function cheshmak()
>  {
>   if(document.getElementById('b').innerHTML=="_")
> ...


این اسکریپت خوب کار می کنه ولی موقع نشون دادن عنوان لینک، ارتفاع صفحه کم و زیاد می شه. می تونید این نقص رو برطرف کنید؟

----------


## hossin.esm

این مشکل رو میتونی با css برطرف کنی


```
<a id='ticker' target="_blank" href="#" style="text-decoration:none;height:20px">&nbsp;</a>
```



```
<div style="border:#000 thin solid">
  <a id='ticker' target="_blank" href="#" style="text-decoration:none;height:20px">&nbsp;</a>
     
</div>
<SCRIPT type="text/javascript" >
function cheshmak()
 {
 
 if(document.getElementById('b').innerHTML=="_")
 {
    document.getElementById('b').innerHTML=" "; 
 }
 else
 {
 document.getElementById('b').innerHTML="_"; 
 }
 
 }
setInterval("cheshmak()",300);
var arr=["be name khoda","salam dost aziz"," example"];
var url=["https://barnamenevis.org/","http://google.com/","http://yahoo.com/"];
var current=0;
var tit=document.getElementById('ticker');
var count=0;
var str=arr[count];
var sleep=200;
runTheTicker();
function runTheTicker()
{
 sleep=200;
 current++;
 if(current==str.length+1)
 {
   count++;
   current=0;
   if(count==arr.length)
   { 
     count=0; 
   }
    
   sleep=500;
   str=arr[count];
   tit.setAttribute("href",url[count]);
 }
 else if(current==str.length)
 {
 sleep=2000; 
 }
 tit.innerHTML = str.substring(0,current)+'<span id="b">_</span>';
 setTimeout("runTheTicker()",sleep);
 
  
}
</SCRIPT>
```

----------


## hossin.esm

این مشکل را میشه با css برطرف کرد 

```
<a id='ticker' target="_blank" href="#" style="text-decoration:none;height:20px">&nbsp;</a>
```

 


```
<div >
  <a id='ticker' target="_blank" href="#" style="text-decoration:none;height:20px">&nbsp;</a>
     
</div>
<SCRIPT type="text/javascript" >
function cheshmak()
 {
 
 if(document.getElementById('b').innerHTML=="_")
 {
    document.getElementById('b').innerHTML=" "; 
 }
 else
 {
 document.getElementById('b').innerHTML="_"; 
 }
 
 }
setInterval("cheshmak()",300);
var arr=["be name khoda","salam dost aziz"," example"];
var url=["https://barnamenevis.org/","http://google.com/","http://yahoo.com/"];
var current=0;
var tit=document.getElementById('ticker');
var count=0;
var str=arr[count];
var sleep=200;
runTheTicker();
function runTheTicker()
{
 sleep=200;
 current++;
 if(current==str.length+1)
 {
   count++;
   current=0;
   if(count==arr.length)
   { 
     count=0; 
   }
    
   sleep=500;
   str=arr[count];
   tit.setAttribute("href",url[count]);
 }
 else if(current==str.length)
 {
 sleep=2000; 
 }
 tit.innerHTML = str.substring(0,current)+'<span id="b">_</span>';
 setTimeout("runTheTicker()",sleep);
 
  
}
</SCRIPT>
```

----------


## idocsidocs

> این مشکل رو میتونی با css برطرف کنی
> 
> 
> ```
> <a id='ticker' target="_blank" href="#" style="text-decoration:none;height:20px">&nbsp;</a>
> ```
> 
> 
> 
> ...


این روش کار نکرد. ارتفاع رو تا 50 پیکسل هم تغییر دادم بازم هم جواب نداد.

بدون سی اس اس نمی شه کاری کرد؟

----------


## hossin.esm

```
<div style="border:#000 thin solid;">
  <a id='ticker' target="_blank" href="#" style="text-decoration:none;height:20px">&nbsp;</a>
     
</div>
<SCRIPT type="text/javascript" >
function cheshmak()
 {
 
 if(document.getElementById('b').innerHTML=="_")
 {
    document.getElementById('b').innerHTML="&nbsp;"; 
 }
 else
 {
 document.getElementById('b').innerHTML="_"; 
 }
 
 }
setInterval("cheshmak()",300);
var arr=["be name khoda","salam dost aziz"," example"];
var url=["https://barnamenevis.org/","http://google.com/","http://yahoo.com/"];
var current=0;
var tit=document.getElementById('ticker');
var count=0;
var str=arr[count];
var sleep=200;
runTheTicker();
function runTheTicker()
{
 sleep=200;
 current++;
 if(current==str.length+1)
 {
   count++;
   current=0;
   if(count==arr.length)
   { 
     count=0; 
   }
    
   sleep=500;
   str=arr[count];
   tit.setAttribute("href",url[count]);
 }
 else if(current==str.length)
 {
 sleep=2000; 
 }
 tit.innerHTML = str.substring(0,current)+'<span id="b">_</span>';
 setTimeout("runTheTicker()",sleep);
 
  
}
</SCRIPT>
```

----------


## unishomal

اگه بخوام از db بخونم و تایپ شه چه کار باس کرد؟سمت سرور بخونم تو یه آرایه بعد اینور پاس بدم جواب میده درسته؟سمت جاوا چطور بخونمش؟
ممنون

----------


## hossin.esm

```
var arr=["be name khoda","salam dost aziz"," example"];
```

این آرایه متن خبرها را مشخص میکنه و میتونی سمت سرور این ارایه را پر کنی



```
var url=["https://barnamenevis.org/","http://google.com/","http://yahoo.com/"];
```

این ارایه هم لینک خبر ها رامشخص میکنه که میتونی سمت سرور پرش کنی .

----------


## رضا قربانی

سلام دوست من


براتون نوشتم و می تونید دریافت کنید


نمونه اش هم توی سایتی که طراحی کردم می تونید مشاهده کنید (البته این به بانک وصل هست و داینامیک)
http://mehresobhan.com/sama/

من براتون استاتیکش رو نوشتم 
موفق باشید دوست من 						  فایل های ضمیمه 								
  news.zip‏  (1.2 کیلوبایت, 0 دیدار)

----------


## mohsen6500

سلام منم با php اینو واسه خودم درست کردم
که از دیتا بیس بخونه

----------


## mahak_f

> سلام دوست من
> براتون نوشتم و می تونید دریافت کنید
> نمونه اش هم توی سایتی که طراحی کردم می تونید مشاهده کنید (البته این به بانک وصل هست و داینامیک)
> http://mehresobhan.com/sama/
> من براتون استاتیکش رو نوشتم 
> موفق باشید دوست من 						  فایل های ضمیمه 								
>   news.zip‏  (1.2 کیلوبایت, 0 دیدار)


دوست عزیز سلام
میشه دقیقا توضیح بدین چطور باید تیتر خبرها رو از بانک اطلاعاتی بخونم و در صفحه نشون بدم؟
یعنی آرایه جاوا اسکریپتی رو چطور از اطلاعات بانک اطلاعاتی پر کنم؟
برنامه من با ASP.Net و بانکش هم SQL 2008 هست
همونطوری که گفتین مثالی که گذاشتین به صورت استاتیک اینکار رو انجام میده

----------


## Reza-225

*سلام ......*
*از مطالب جالب و آموزنده تان ممنونم....*

*من در همین مورد سوال داشتم اما بنوعی موارد قبلی نبودند. در واقع من میخوام آخرین اخبار روز بصورت نمونه بزارم*

*در سایت:*
*http://www.aftabnews.ir*

*بالای صفحه اخبار روز بصورت جالب تغییر میکنه کد اسکریپت اونو میخوام...*

----------


## hossin.esm

> *سلام ......*
> *از مطالب جالب و آموزنده تان ممنونم....*
> 
> *من در همین مورد سوال داشتم اما بنوعی موارد قبلی نبودند. در واقع من میخوام آخرین اخبار روز بصورت نمونه بزارم*
> 
> *در سایت:*
> *http://www.aftabnews.ir*
> 
> *بالای صفحه اخبار روز بصورت جالب تغییر میکنه کد اسکریپت اونو میخوام...*


لینک راببین
http://javascript.internet.com/text-...l-marquee.html

----------


## m_karimi

> لینک راببین
> http://javascript.internet.com/text-...l-marquee.html


با سلام
من کد لینک بالا را خوندم ولی یک قسمت را متوجه نشدم. چرا آخرین مقدار base.scrollTop همیشه 2 برابر عدد m_Height است؟
  m_Height = base.offsetHeight;
  var divi = parseInt(m_Height/5);
  m_Height = divi*5;

در صورتی که در :
<div style="overflow:scroll;" id="jump_base" class="news" onmouseover="pause()" onmouseout="resume()">
  <table class="news">
    <tr><td id = "td1"></td></tr>
    <tr><td id = "td2" valign="middle" align="center"><a id="jump_link" href="" target="_new"></a></td></tr>
	<tr><td id = "td3"></td></tr>
  </table>
</div>

height هر td
 m_Height-5 تعریف شده است:
  td1.height = m_Height-5;
  td2.height = m_Height-5;
  td3.height = m_Height-5;


<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">
<html>
<head>
<title>Untitled Document</title>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8">
<script type="text/javascript" src="vertical.js"></script>
<style type="text/css">
#jump_base {
  overflow-y:hidden;
  width: 200px;
  height: 100px;
  border: 2px dotted #000099;
  margin: auto;
  padding: 0 10px 0 10px;
  font-size: .9em;
  font-family: Verdana, Arial, sans-serif;
}

#jump_base a {
  color: #000099;
  background-color: inherit;
}

.news {
  background-color: #DDDDDD;
  color: inherit;
}

</head>
</style>
<body>

<div style="overflow:scroll;" id="jump_base" class="news" onmouseover="pause()" onmouseout="resume()">
  <table class="news">
    <tr><td id = "td1"></td></tr>
    <tr><td id = "td2" valign="middle" align="center"><a id="jump_link" href="" target="_new"></a></td></tr>
	<tr><td id = "td3"></td></tr>
  </table>
</div>

<p><div align="center">
<font face="arial, helvetica" size"-2">Free JavaScripts provided<br>
by <a href="http://javascriptsource.com">The JavaScript Source</a></font>
</div><p>
<div id="j"></div>
</body>
</html>

vertical.js

function setupLinks() {
  arrLinks[0] = "http://forums.webdeveloper.com/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=3";
  arrTitles[0] = "If you have any questions, be sure to visit our forums.";
  arrLinks[1] = "http://javascript.internet.com/new/";
  arrTitles[1] = "Don't miss anything — check our new additions.";
  arrLinks[2] = "http://www.webreference.com/programming/javascript/diaries/";
  arrTitles[2] = "Want to learn JavaScript? Start at the beginning.";
}

var m_iInterval;
var m_Height;
//window.onload = wl;
var iScroll=0;

var arrLinks;
var arrTitles;

var arrCursor = 0;

var arrMax;
window.onload=wl;

function wl() {
  m_iInterval = setInterval(ontimer, 10);
  var base = document.getElementById("jump_base");

  m_Height = base.offsetHeight;

  var divi = parseInt(m_Height/5);
  m_Height = divi*5;

  var td1 = document.getElementById("td1");
  var td2 = document.getElementById("td2");
  var td3 = document.getElementById("td3");
  td1.height = m_Height-5;
  td2.height = m_Height-5;
  td3.height = m_Height-5;

  arrLinks = new Array();
  arrTitles = new Array();

  setupLinks();
  arrMax = arrLinks.length-1;
  setLink();
}
function setLink() {
  var ilink = document.getElementById("jump_link");
  ilink.innerHTML = arrTitles[arrCursor];
  ilink.href = arrLinks[arrCursor];
}
function ontimer() {
  var base = document.getElementById("jump_base");
  iScroll+=5;
  if (iScroll>(m_Height*2)) {
    iScroll=0;
    arrCursor++;
    if (arrCursor>arrMax)
      arrCursor=0;
    setLink();
  }
  if (iScroll==m_Height) {
    pause();
    m_iInterval = setTimeout(resume, 4000);
  }
  base.scrollTop=iScroll;
}
function pause() {
  clearInterval(m_iInterval);
}
function resume() {
  m_iInterval = setInterval(ontimer, 10);
}

----------


## hossin.esm

سلام 
سه سطر وجود داره و سطر اول و اخر خالی و سطر دوم شامل محتوا است
و هر سه سطر اندازه ای تقریبا برابر div میشوند.
و در ابتدا سطر دوم مقدار دهی میشود.
و الگوریتم این هست که از سطر اول شروع به حرکت میکنه . به موقعیت سطر دوم که رسید 4 ثانیه توقف و دوباره حرکت میکنه و زمانی که موقعیت به سطر سوم رسید (iScroll>(m_Height*2) موقعیت به سطر اول انتقال پیدا میکنه و دوباره سطر دوم مقدار بعدی را میگیره.
پس بیشترین مقداری که base.scrollTop دو برابر عدد  m_Height هست.

----------


## m_karimi

> سلام 
> سه سطر وجود داره و سطر اول و اخر خالی و سطر دوم شامل محتوا است
> و هر سه سطر اندازه ای تقریبا برابر div میشوند.
> و در ابتدا سطر دوم مقدار دهی میشود.
> و الگوریتم این هست که از سطر اول شروع به حرکت میکنه . به موقعیت سطر دوم که رسید 4 ثانیه توقف و دوباره حرکت میکنه و زمانی که موقعیت به سطر سوم رسید (iScroll>(m_Height*2) موقعیت به سطر اول انتقال پیدا میکنه و دوباره سطر دوم مقدار بعدی را میگیره.
> پس بیشترین مقداری که base.scrollTop دو برابر عدد  m_Height هست.


ببینید اسکرول تا آخر دایو میره پس یعنی تا آخر موقعیت 3 را میپیماید و سپس مجددا به اول میرود ولی این طور که من متوجه شدم، شما می فرمایید به سر سطر سوم که رسید موقعیت به سطر اول انتقال پیدا میکند و کد :if (iScroll>(m_Height*2)) را این طور تحلیل کردید که چون تا سر سطر سوم میره و 2 تا دایو طی شده و مقدار هر سطر تقریبا برابر دایو است باید با m_Height*2 مقایسه بشه.   میخواستم بدونم قانونی وجود داره برای تعیین مقدار scrollTop؟ این برنامه طبق چه الگوریتمی میگه وسط scrollTop همان m_Height است و آخرش دو برابر m_Height؟

----------


## hossin.esm

> میخواستم بدونم قانونی وجود داره برای تعیین مقدار scrollTop؟


مقدار scroll بر حسب پیکسل هست 





> این برنامه طبق چه الگوریتمی میگه وسط scrollTop همان m_Height است و آخرش دو برابر m_Height؟


این الگوریتم نیست و استاندارد هست اسکرول بر حسب پیکسل و ارتفاع هر سطر هم پیکسل هست
پس وقتی موقعیت اسکرول را به اندازه m_Height  قرار دهیم یعنی به اندازه یک سطر جابه جا شده

----------


## Reza-225

سلام مجدد
دوستان کد یاوا اسکریپت این را بصورت HTML چجوری میتونم پیدا کنم:

نمونه
http://sandbox.unwrongest.com/jquery.airport/

----------


## hossin.esm

سلام
تبریک بابت عضویت شما در سایت
ببخشید اگر کد درهم شده. 



```
<html> 
<body> 
<div id="t">     
</div>
<SCRIPT type="text/javascript" >
var arr=["be name khoda","salam","example"];
var current=0;
var el=document.getElementById('t');
var count=0;
var i=65;
var str=arr[count];
var sleep=50;
alert(String.fromCharCode(97));
run();
 
function run()
{
   sleep=50;
    c= al(str.substring(current,current+1));
  
   if(current>str.length)
   {
   
  count++;
  current=0;
  if(count==arr.length)
  { 
    count=0; 
  }   
  str=arr[count];
 }
   else if(current==str.length)
   {
      sleep=2000; 
   c="";
   } 
  
   
   el.innerHTML = str.substring(0,current)+c;
   setTimeout("run()",sleep);
 
  
}
function al(c)
{
 
 s=String.fromCharCode(i);
 i++;
 if(i>90 && i<97)
 {
  i=97;
 }
 if(c==s || c==" " || current==str.length)
 {
    current++;
    i=65;
 }
 
 return (s);
 
}
</script> 
</body> 
</html> 
```

----------


## Reza-225

پست قبلی چرا پاک شد؟ :متعجب: زیر قسمت تشکر سوال مطرح کرده بودم عزیز جان  :متفکر: 

عیب نداره دوباره مینویسمش....

*ممنون خیلی خوب نوشته شده* اما میخوام نوشته یک قسمت* ثابت و یک قسمت متحرک* داشته باشه و *رنگهای اونهم اگه بشه* تغییر داد....
I LIKE .Name 
مثلا I like ثابت باشه و name متغیر با رنگ و فونتی متفاوت 
*سوال دیگه از حضورتون دارم*
* چجوری میشه فایلهای با پسوند js یا به عبارتی *.js را بهمراه فایل HTML هست را بیک  به کد HTML واحد تبدیل کنیم؟*

----------


## hossin.esm

سلام



```
<html>
 <body>
 <div>
  <span id="fix" >
   </span>
  <span id="t" style="color:#F00;font-size:20px">
   </span>
   </div>
    <SCRIPT type="text/javascript" >
var arr=["khoda","Name","example"];
var arrFix=["be name","I Like",""]
var current=0; 
var el=document.getElementById('t');
var fix=document.getElementById('fix');
var count=0;
var i=65;
var str=arr[count];
var strFix=arrFix[count];
fix.innerHTML=strFix+" ";
var sleep=50;
run();
function run() { 
  sleep=50;
  c= al(str.substring(current,current+1));
  if(current>str.length) {
   count++;
  current=0;
  if(count==arr.length) { 
     count=0;
  } 
  str=arr[count];
   strFix=arrFix[count];
   fix.innerHTML=strFix+" ";
  }
  else if(current==str.length) {
      sleep=2000; c="";
  }
  el.innerHTML = str.substring(0,current)+c;
  setTimeout("run()",sleep);
}
function al(c) {
  s=String.fromCharCode(i);
  i++;
  if(i>90 && i<97)
  {
     i=97;
  }
  if(c==s || c==" " || current==str.length)
  {
     current++;
     i=65;
  }
  
  return (s);
}
</script> </body> </html> 
```

در رابطه با سوال دوم

محتوای فایل های  JS را در تگ <SCRIPT type="text/javascript" > </SCRIPT>
و در html قرار دهید

----------


## Reza-225

سلام اول تشکر مجدد بابت سوال قبل
در مورد سوال دوم هر کاری کردم نشد....
مثلا این اسکریپت زیر:
http://vbpro.vbarsan.com/ssl/lqh2fgs...ypewscroll.zip
کدش را دانلود کردم ولی بصورت HTML هر کاری کردم نشد/
اگر ممکن هست در این کد هم کمک بفرمایید/ممنون

----------


## hossin.esm

سلام 
خواهش میکنم 
محتوای فایل js داخل HTML هست نیازی به فایل myexbody.js نیست
دوست عزیز چه مشکلی پیش می اید اگر کد های جاوا اسکریپت در فایل دیگر قرار بگیرد؟

----------


## Reza-225

آره درست فرمودین ...ولی مثلا این مورد را چجوری به یک کد HTML تبدیل کنم:در مورد سوالتون:چون میخوام در وبلاگ کد ها را در قسمت ویرایش قالب قرار بدم مجبورم بصورت یک کد تبدیلشون کنم...

----------


## hossin.esm

سلام 
کد را ضمیمه کردم

----------


## sara_mp

اگه امکان داره یه مثال بزارید که لینک های اخبار رو از بانک بخونه و با کلیک بر روی خبر متن خبر رو نشون بده البته با ASP.net

----------


## alirezazzz

آقا سلام. 
من این کد
http://www.javascriptsource.com/text-effects/vertical-marquee.html 
رو یه قسمتش رو ادیت کردم که از روی دیتابیس بخونه اما کار نمیکنه و مینویسه undefined  :متفکر: 

function setupLinks() {

  arrLinks[0] = "http://forums.webdeveloper.com/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=3";
  arrTitles[0] = <?php $matn1; ?>
  arrLinks[1] = "http://javascript.internet.com/new/";
  arrTitles[1] = <?php $matn2; ?>
  arrLinks[2] = "http://www.webreference.com/programming/javascript/diaries/";
  arrTitles[2] = <?php $matn3; ?>

}

در ضمن اون متغیر های matn 1,2,3 قبلاً در بالا تعریف شده اند.
ممنون میشم کمک کنید.
ویرایش:
راستی میشه لینک بودن نوشته رو غیر فعال کرد؟!

----------


## alirezazzz

یکی لطف کنه به این سؤال ما جواب بده :افسرده: 
ویرایش:
4 روز گذشت...
-------------------------
 ویرایش دوم:
 اصلاً نخواستیم با اون فروم Active تون!

----------


## naderi.it

> سلام منم با php اینو واسه خودم درست کردم
> که از دیتا بیس بخونه


سلام من کد شما رو باز کردم اما یک قسمت رو که متغیر هست نفهمیدم از کجا اومده
$dblink
و اینکه من قسمت تیبل رو مچ کردم اما بازم هیچی نشون نداد میشه بهم کد تیتر اخبار رو همون که خودتون میخاستید به منم بدید که به دیبا بس وصل بشه

----------

